# Another SIM unlocking method for the DROID2 GLOBAL (and other Qualcomm-based devices)



## Gasai Yuno

This USB dongle is proven to work with the D2G.

While it is indeed a costly solution, it definitely works for at least *Droid 2 Global*, *Atrix 4G*, and *Droid Pro*; there are reports that it also works with *Droid 3* (and it should work with Droid 4 as well as any other Qualcomm-based device). Do note that it requires you to connect your phone to the dongle to fetch the unlock code information.

It is, however, possible to use USB over IP to unlock a remote device over the internet.

This was confirmed by several users in Russia and Ukraine today.

You will need SigmaKey software and drivers to perform these operations. Refer to these two sites for more details.

_To those concerned with the cost of the device:_ you could buy a dongle and offer your unlocking services to others via USB-IP for a small charge, say, $10. What is good about this solution is that it is confirmed to work, and gives you the correct unlock codes for your device instead of relying on external sources.


----------



## chanaka

Thanks for the information


----------



## Jabberwockish

Is anyone else getting "connection interrupted" errors almost instantly when trying to connect to either gsmserver.com or sigmakey.com? (It may only be coincidence that my home ISP is, unfortunately, Verizon DSL.)


----------



## bikedude880

Jabberwockish said:


> Is anyone else getting "connection interrupted" errors almost instantly when trying to connect to either gsmserver.com or sigmakey.com? (It may only be coincidence that my home ISP is, unfortunately, Verizon DSL.)


It was working earlier today when it was posted, not sure what happened o.o;


----------



## dnyor93

So I have to buy the SigmaKey?


----------



## chanaka

I'm willing to pay a reasonable price for unlocking via usb ip sigmakey method.

Please contact me if possible.


----------



## Jabberwockish

bikedude880 said:


> It was working earlier today when it was posted, not sure what happened o.o;


Working now. :shrug:

But only available for purchase in the EU and Hong Kong.


----------



## chanaka

Jabberwockish said:


> Working now. :shrug:
> 
> But only available for purchase in the EU and Hong Kong.


Is it working for you?
Can you unlock my d2g remotely.
How much do you charge for it?


----------



## discodisco

Hi, in Việt Nam has unlock be with method this, use the very good , cost only $ 5


----------



## bikedude880

chanaka said:


> Is it working for you?
> Can you unlock my d2g remotely.
> How much do you charge for it?


Dude, YOU DON'T GET IT. Don't start asking people to do things for you with devices /they don't own yet/. And for the love of god, don't send Private Messages asking people to do it for you when they never stated they had the ability.

HOWEVER: If you want to cover the full purchase price plus shipping, and then a small fee to do the work, go ahead and send me one.


----------



## Gasai Yuno

While I'm planning to get this (even though I don't need it myself), it will only happen in at least 2 weeks time as my new card will only reach me by Aug 10th; until then I'm extremely limited in terms of finances.


----------



## mikep

I'm probably reading this wrong, but... it looks like the usb dongle has no other connections - so I'm guessing it's got a s/n that the software checks. From the instructions you connect the phone via a usb cable to another port. Did I get that right?

If so, it seems it must be possible to do this directly - get access to the radio device or it's firmware, read the data and find the network pin? Maybe from the bootloader, to pull data directly from device memory? I would guess the trick would be to know where in memory to find the key - having two phones would let you compare and look for the differences - which should include the IMEI, network pin, etc, but everything else would be the same.

If someone knew the syntax to pull device memory perhaps we could share and compare them ourselves to figure it out?

I've noticed you don't suffer fools gladly Gasai, please don't be too tough on me... 

Mike


----------



## chanaka

mikep said:


> I'm probably reading this wrong, but... it looks like the usb dongle has no other connections - so I'm guessing it's got a s/n that the software checks. From the instructions you connect the phone via a usb cable to another port. Did I get that right?
> 
> If so, it seems it must be possible to do this directly - get access to the radio device or it's firmware, read the data and find the network pin? Maybe from the bootloader, to pull data directly from device memory? I would guess the trick would be to know where in memory to find the key - having two phones would let you compare and look for the differences - which should include the IMEI, network pin, etc, but everything else would be the same.
> 
> If someone knew the syntax to pull device memory perhaps we could share and compare them ourselves to figure it out?
> 
> I've noticed you don't suffer fools gladly Gasai, please don't be too tough on me...
> 
> Mike


I think there's nothing inside the dongle. The software just reads the dongle serial number and validates the license and allows the software to unlock the device connected.
So bypassing the serial check will do the trick.


----------



## mikep

Ah, sorry, I meant it could be possible to copy their method to access the phone, rather than trying to bypass their USB s/n mechanism to use their software, seems like they've done a lot of work and deserve the revenue.

Verizon OTOH insist on preventing us from using the phones we legally bought and fully paid to own, so I don't feel there's anything wrong with unlocking them.

Which got me thinking - it's pretty easy to pull the IMEI from a phone using a USB cable. Could it be possible they're doing that, looking up the unlock code in their DB, and sending the unlock code to the phones via AT commands? If so, it won't work with Verizon phones.

Mike


----------



## Gasai Yuno

People who had no luck using unlock codes from eBay managed to unlock their D2Gs using this dongle and the software that comes with it. I guess this reeeeally proves your statement about it not working with VZW devices?


----------



## mikep

It sure does. It seems that they reverse engineer phones to figure out how to find the codes, judging from their forum discussions. "What one man can do, another can do" - Charles Morse.

Is there information around about the memory layout of the phone? I haven't had any luck finding it, but I'm not the best searcher... I can write c apps to run on the phone if needed, once we have the necessary information.

Mike


----------



## Jabberwockish

chanaka said:


> Dude, YOU DON'T GET IT. Don't start asking people to do things for you with devices /they don't own yet/. And for the love of god, don't send Private Messages asking people to do it for you when they never stated they had the ability.
> 
> HOWEVER: If you want to cover the full purchase price plus shipping, and then a small fee to do the work, go ahead and send me one.


This! I'd be happy to play with a new toy on someone else's dime, but don't be a nuisance.


----------



## mishamosher

Gasai Yuno said:


> While I'm planning to get this (even though I don't need it myself), it will only happen in at least 2 weeks time as my new card will only reach me by Aug 10th; until then I'm extremely limited in terms of finances.


I'm wondering Gasai Yuno, what will you do with this device then?

Gotta interest on getting some unlock-service...!


----------



## bips61223

Hello guys. I am living in India and i have no access to sigma key kind of unlocking service. Anyone knows who can help me with providing service of unlocking my phone?


----------



## beh

bips61223 said:


> Hello guys. I am living in India and i have no access to sigma key kind of unlocking service. Anyone knows who can help me with providing service of unlocking my phone?


On the XDA forums, there are several who have gotten the sigma key and are performing the unlocks.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1793199&page=4


----------



## chigo17

Thanks for this info. This is something am really interested in.


----------



## themib

beh said:


> On the XDA forums, there are several who have gotten the sigma key and are performing the unlocks.
> http://forum.xda-dev...=1793199&page=4


 but if you read further, it seems remote unlocking has been difficult or impossible
the usb dongle needs to be directly connected to the same pc/network as device to be unlocked, according to the posts


----------



## Morlok8k

themib said:


> but if you read further, it seems remote unlocking has been difficult or impossible
> the usb dongle needs to be directly connected to the same pc/network as device to be unlocked, according to the posts


Hmm... i hadn't looked at the thread since it was announced. it looks like an update to the software disabled remote unlocking. It looks like there is progress on bypassing that block though...

I still don't understand why its not sold in the USA though. If someone really wanted to, they could have one shipped to someone they know in canada/mexico, etc, and then shipped to them.

But I don't need one. I SIM unlocked my d2g just by calling verizon global support.


----------



## 3n3rg1c

Hi all new to D2G.
I need help in unlocking this phone to use GSM here in India. i tried band unlocking but failed. Can anyone help me ? anyone.............


----------



## 3n3rg1c

Is there anyone with sigmake?


----------

